# Lt. Gen. Harry W. O. Kinnard, Who Said One Word, "Nuts!" Dies at 93



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)

> Lt. Gen. Harry W. O. Kinnard, who inspired the storied retort “nuts” to a German surrender ultimatum during the Battle of the Bulge, died Monday in Arlington, Va. He was 93.
> 
> His death was announced by his family.
> 
> General Kinnard parachuted into Normandy in the first hours of D-Day. He received the Distinguished Service Cross for heroism during Operation Market Garden, the airborne attack in the German-occupied Netherlands. And he helped pioneer the airmobile concept, sending troops into combat aboard helicopters during the Vietnam War....



http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/us/11kinnard.html?_r=1&ref=obituaries


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting bit of history. Most of us are very familiar with Brig. Gen. Anthony C. McAuliffe's response to the German commander, but I didn't remember that it was LTC Kinnard that helped to inspire the reply.



TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh....what I've read put the original message down as "Are they effin' nuts?", only to be pared down to "Nuts!" in an effort to be officers and gentlemen. Still...an awesome, balls-out reply in either case!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2009)

Nuts! RIP


----------

